
UBS Rips Apart Tesla's Model 3 and Finds Some Areas Seriously Lacking - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.thestreet.com/investing/stocks/ubs-ripped-apart-tesla-model-3-and-found-some-areas-seriously-lacking-14692527
======
abc_lisper
They checked cars from Nov 2017, which is ancient history, because Tesla has
made numerous changes to improve build quality since then. Munro report has
said as much, as did consumer reports.

------
sabertoothed
UBS cannot be trusted in this matter. They have tried to prevent other Tesla
reports from being published. Something is very fishy.

HyperChange takes them apart in this video[1] on the UBS profitability
estimates for the model 3.

And even if HyperChange generally has a positive view on Tesla, their
reporting is based on facts.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-Uz5gPQ6Bs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-Uz5gPQ6Bs)

